# A source for boxwood



## Franko (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I have been trying to get boxwood to turn out and carve chess pieces, does anyone know where I could find a source for boxwood?
I live in Southern California, Apple Valley (Victorville), to be exact.
Thanks!
p.s. this is a great site!


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you mean English boxwood?

Good luck and prepared to pay a very high premium.
I saw it once on the auction site. A 2-1/2" diameter rough branch about 15" long sold for over twenty dollars.
And a small half log about 10" long at Louisville Symposium. The sticker price was over $140. By the time I found my wife and trying to show her the expensive wood, it was gone already.


----------



## MrHudon (May 5, 2009)

I’m from New England and thought I found a source.
http://www.righteouswoods.com/woodmenu.html
Turns out they were sold out and the only way they were getting any more is if I bought a container full. One of those ocean going shipping containers!!!
Maybe if we get a few hundred more woodworkers to chip in we can get a container full.


----------



## Franko (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow! I didn't realize it would be so hard to find boxwood. Somebody must have it because that's what the white chess pieces are made of for all quality chess sets. I'll keep searching...if I find a source I'll post it.
Thanks


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

English Boxwood is a slow growing very tight grain shrub. It is supposed to be the best wood for hand chasing threads. It holds detail very well.


----------



## Franko (Jun 12, 2009)

What does "hand chasing threads" mean?


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.opcaaw.com/InfoPages/Thread Chasing Handout.pdf
Hand chasing has a steep learning curve, and very picky on the material.

The other method is using a threading jig like this.








It can be getting quite expensive, because you will need an accessory for each thread pitch.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a steep learning curve. I learned to chase threads in a weekend. The trick is using the best wood for threading, which unfortunately is Boxwood and Blackwood, both very expensive and hard to get.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

How about American Holly or crepe myrtle? Both are tight grained white wood.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

EastexToolJunky said:


> How about American Holly or crepe myrtle? Both are tight grained white wood.


I haven't used crepe myrtle but holly is very white and tight grained. I would think it would work very well for chess pieces.
I have never tried carving any but it worked very well on the lathe.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Hackberry is very white as well.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I may have the World's largest supply, which is still not a lot. It's not white though-more like a light olive. Janka number is about 2-1/2 times as dense as Hard Maple. It machines, and cuts super smoothly though. I have some that is 6" in diameter. 

So far, the only thing I've used it for is replacement boxing in old molding planes, and "carriers" for milling end cuts on Heart Pine.

edited to add the link to this picture. The "carrier" is boxwood. http://www.historic-house-restoration.com/images/windows2_003.JPG

The English Boxwood that I have came from standing dead trees, so that may have something to do with the color.


----------

